# What is status of multi-room viewing with Direct?



## larrytoups (Dec 1, 2009)

I have Dish and it has two room viewing from one DVR, and I want to go to Direct, but don't want to loose capability I now have. Anyone know when this might be available with Direct?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk.

I wish I could give you some solid information on this. If you search some of the forums here you might find some information pertaining to MRV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Because you posted in the Standard Definition DVR forum, I'll say this: there's no plan to bring multi-room viewing to standard definition receivers. MRV is planned for HD receivers, it's been mentioned in various official statements.

I will also say this... there's no plan to offer the ability to have one receiver control two TVs, as is done with Dish network.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

larrytoups said:


> I have Dish and it has two room viewing from one DVR, and I want to go to Direct, but don't want to loose capability I now have. Anyone know when this might be available with Direct?


2010


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

To the OP: 

Are you asking about Multi-Room-View in the context of having two receivers in each room, that have the ability to communicate with one another.

or

The DISH Network feature of having 1 receiver, that can independently feed two different TV's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

If you have multiple rooms that you want to watch satellite TV in, DirecTV's business model is way ahead of DISH network. Instead of having a DVR with one HD output and one RF (SD) output to feed a TV in another room, DirecTV lets you add all the receivers you want at only $5 more per receiver per month (even HD receivers/DVR's). DISH only allows 4 TUNERS per account. And unlike DISH, if you don't have a regular landline phone, you aren't charged an extra $5 a month for a two-tuner DVR. In fact, with DirecTV you don't need a phone line at all.


----------

